# Attraction & Food Coupons Kauai & Big Island



## PaulT (Mar 28, 2010)

I am going to be going to Kauai (05/01) and Kona (05/08) and have been searching online for activity and food discounts to no avail. Does anyone have any suggestion(s) for discounts or local coupons once we get there, etc.?

Entertainment book wasn't very impressive.

TIA ... Paul


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2010)

There is little or nothing for Kauai and the BI.  We look at it this way - when we  pay full price, we are helping the struggling local economy.


----------



## KevJan (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul, where are you staying on Kauai? Looks like we'll be arriving the same time you're departing. Maybe we can meet up?


----------



## ailin (Mar 29, 2010)

If you're interested in snorkel tours on the Big Island, Fair Wind has a web special book one tour get a second one 50% off (select tours only).  Snorkeling with manta rays at night was really cool.
http://www.fair-wind.com/

When we were on the Big Island earlier this month, there was a K-Mart coupon for a free box of macademia nut chocolates with $10 purchase in one of the free coupon books (long skinny one, I think it was called Big Island Weekly?).  There was also a coupon in the Alamo map book for free garlic twists with purchase of the beer sampler at the Kona Brewing Company.

Have a great trip!


----------



## PaulT (Mar 30, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Paul, where are you staying on Kauai? Looks like we'll be arriving the same time you're departing. Maybe we can meet up?


 
We will be staying in Princeville at the Alii Kau II.  We fly to Kona on Saturday the 8th at 4:55pm. So we will just be killing time on the 8th between checkout and flight time.  We are leaving late in the afternoon because we leave Kona on a red-eye flight and I don't want to pay an extra days car rental.

If you don't have your car rental arranged yet, I got a good rate on priceline.  LIH, compact, $9/day.  KOA, midsize, $8/day.


----------



## PaulT (Mar 30, 2010)

ailin said:


> If you're interested in snorkel tours on the Big Island, Fair Wind has a web special book one tour get a second one 50% off (select tours only). Snorkeling with manta rays at night was really cool.
> http://www.fair-wind.com/
> 
> When we were on the Big Island earlier this month, there was a K-Mart coupon for a free box of macademia nut chocolates with $10 purchase in one of the free coupon books (long skinny one, I think it was called Big Island Weekly?). There was also a coupon in the Alamo map book for free garlic twists with purchase of the beer sampler at the Kona Brewing Company.


 
Thanks for the tips.  Snorkeling is on the top of our list!  Right now I am checking out prices of snokeling sets locally to see if it makes sense to buy it here or just buy it there.  I will definitely check out Fair Winds to see what they offer.

This is my girlfriend's first trip to the Islands so she is really excited about the idea of swimming with rays, turtles, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2010)

Unless you plan to snorkel many times in the future, you can just rent snorkel equipment, and probably get better equipment.  The snorkel boats all include equipment for free.  I highly recommend that you try shore snorkeling with your girlfriend first.  Jumping off a boat in deep ocean water for the first time can be very intimidating.


----------



## PaulT (Mar 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Unless you plan to snorkel many times in the future, you can just rent snorkel equipment, and probably get better equipment. The snorkel boats all include equipment for free. I highly recommend that you try shore snorkeling with your girlfriend first. Jumping off a boat in deep ocean water for the first time can be very intimidating.


 
Thanks Denise. That is exactly what we plan on doing. We figured we would shore snorkel a couple of times while we are on Kauai and then do some more snorkeling when we get down to Kona. I do still plan to check out renting equipment on each island so we don't have to carry the equipment around.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2010)

We use Boss Frogs and Snorkel Bobs for rentals.  From Princeville, I'd take her to Ke'e (pronounced "Kay-A") to learn to snorkel - very easy sand entry and very shallow, with a protective reef.  Ke'e is literally the very north end of the main highway.  You literally just keep driving until the road ends, and you are there!


----------



## PaulT (Mar 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We use Boss Frogs and Snorkel Bobs for rentals. From Princeville, I'd take her to Ke'e (pronounced "Kay-A") to learn to snorkel - very easy sand entry and very shallow, with a protective reef. Ke'e is literally the very north end of the main highway. You literally just keep driving until the road ends, and you are there!


 

I was just checking out Boss Frogs and Snorkel Bobs online.  I became a little concerned about some recent reviews Snorkel Bobs.  The people we commenting about leaking masks and I guess the shop told them that they should upgrade (rented a medium quality mask) to a better mask and the problem would go away.  They didn't even offer to exchange the mask for a different on.  Have you experienced any problem with them? I like their idea of picking up gear on one island and returning it on another island.

Ke'e sounds like a great suggestion.  I was there 10 years ago but didn't do any snorkeling.


----------



## ailin (Mar 31, 2010)

PaulT said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Snorkeling is on the top of our list!  Right now I am checking out prices of snokeling sets locally to see if it makes sense to buy it here or just buy it there.  I will definitely check out Fair Winds to see what they offer.
> 
> This is my girlfriend's first trip to the Islands so she is really excited about the idea of swimming with rays, turtles, etc.



When we went to the Big Island there were turtles galore, especially at Kahalu’u Beach (good, easy snorkeling).  They came right up to the shallows where people enter the water and were oblivious to all the people and kids around.  We also saw turtles sunning on shore at Kiholo Bay (requires a 20 minute hike or 4 wheel drive) and Punalu’u black sand beach.

If you decide to buy a snorkeling set, you can buy them at the local Costco on Kauai (or the Big Island).  I think they carry the U.S. Divers sets that include fins and costs about $40-50.  But I don't find the fins that useful for shore snorkeling if you don't need to swim far and they're bulky to carry around.  I like water shoes instead, which are great for beaches with rocky bottoms.  The cheap ones are under $10 and you can find them at any K-Mart or Wal-Mart on the islands.

Have fun!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2010)

We own our own masks and snorkels and rent fins to save space.  For me, fins are critical for swimming in deep water, and they also help you float.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 9, 2010)

*Coupons*

At both airports, usually in the baggage claim area, you'll see lots of booklets, brochures, etc about things to see and do.  I always find coupons or other good deals in them.  They are free, and a relaxing way to plan your week on the island.


----------



## lynne (Apr 9, 2010)

You can find discounts for the island of Hawaii at "Big Island on the Cheap" -   http://bigislandonthecheap.com/


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 9, 2010)

HI Paul!  Long time no talk.  Hope everything is OK.

Fern


----------

